# Proximity sensor not working on calls



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

My proximity sensor doesn't seem to be working when I'm on calls. Tried both sense and aosp roms same problem. I can put my thumb over it and the screen will shut off but when its next to my head no go. I've tried holding every which way I can and no luck. I have a zag screen protector on it...could this be the problem?


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

eh, I've been dealing with the same problem for the last 6 months. I've just gotten used to hitting the power button every time I bring it up to my head. At one point a while back, someone suggested blowing out the speaker grille with compressed air. It'd be worth a try but it didn't work for me.


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Same issue here

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds like you have some crud on the sensor. Might need to be taken apart for a proper cleaning. If you know the exact location of the sensor maybe it could be cleaned by pulling the battery and taking a dropper with some isopropyl alcohol and dropping it onto the sensor. Make sure to let it dry completely before turning the phone on.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

I was under the impression the sensor was that small circle in the middle at the top of the glass and not behind the speaker screen.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

The front facing camera is over to the right. Is the sensor beside that?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

I believe it's that small circle inside the Verizon check mark on top of the screen.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

The proximity sensor is located behind the speaker grill just above the V (not v in "verizon" , but large V before it). You can test this by making a test call and placing your finger over that area of the speaker grill, the screen should go black if it's working properly.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

I tried that it won't go dark unless I cover the small circle inside that big v. I even went so far as to only cover that circle and not the grill and the screen goes dark. But if I only cover the grill the screen stays on. If I cover both the screen goes dark. But for some reason when I put it next to my head it never turns off.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## RoWilJr (Jul 7, 2012)

underwaterjr said:


> I tried that it won't go dark unless I cover the small circle inside that big v. I even went so far as to only cover that circle and not the grill and the screen goes dark. But if I only cover the grill the screen stays on. If I cover both the screen goes dark. But for some reason when I put it next to my head it never turns off.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I just did this little test... Same exact results.

Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

RoWilJr said:


> I just did this little test... Same exact results.
> 
> Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


So this leads me to believe that it's the little circle but why does it work with a finger and not the side of my head. Are there two? One inside the grill that could be dirty?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok so I tried the can of air to clean the speaker grill and it's night and day difference. Now it works just being close to my face or putting a finger close to that area.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

underwaterjr said:


> Ok so I tried the can of air to clean the speaker grill and it's night and day difference. Now it works just being close to my face or putting a finger close to that area.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Glad it worked out for you!

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------

